# Will this work?



## BAMF44 (Dec 25, 2017)

Hey All new to the site and the sport of fly fishing (have fly fished stocked rainbow ponds before and loved it). So the wife got me a set up from cabelas and I’m curious if it will work for steelhead on the rocky river. It’s prestige combo 9’ 4 piece rod with 6wt line. She was going to get the 8wt model but it was sold out. Do you think this would work or should I exchange for the 8wt when it comes in?


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

Exchange it! Even an experienced Angler will have issues with controlling some of the Steelhead in Steelhead Alley. Also, if you don’t know how to play a fish correctly, you’ll end up overplaying it and end up killing it.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

The most commonly used flyrod for Steelhead is a 10 ft 7wgt. One of the biggest things to remember when fishing for steel is to let them run after you set the hook. If you try to control them in the first 5 to 15 seconds you'll end up losing the fish. As soon as you set the hook let them make a run or two before tightening up on them. Also learn to tie good knots, steelie's need strong knots or they'll break you off.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

An 8 wt would be better for steelhead but the 6wt will allow you to enjoy fishing for bass also and will be a bit heavy for other inland species. Yes, you will have trouble controlling large steelhead but there are plaenty of the smaller ones around to provide you with a lot of fun.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

A 6 weight is like using an ultra-lite and can be done with experience. The most important piece is the reel must have a good smooth drag. The rod will beat the fish with the help of the drag. I prefer a 2 piece myself with weight forward sinking tip line. Take your time learning and try tying a few fly's. Great fun.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

When I started I used a Cortland Rimfly (no drag) on a 6 wt Pflueger rod. Caught hundreds of fish on that setup and it really taught me to control the fish. I palmed everything I hooked and I never had a fish take me even close to the backing. I then got into smallies on the fly and never looked back. Those invasive steelhead are just something I chase until the native smallie start to cooperate in full. Matter a fact I chase smallies all year and sometimes those steelhead get in the way. Keep the 6 wght it will be fine.


----------



## chuckNduck (Jun 29, 2012)

Most people prefer a 7wt. I have caught plenty on a 6wt, and even 5 wt rods. A 6wt is plenty of rod for these fish, so if that's what you have, I'd go with it. I feel that an 8wt is a little overkill. If you plan on fishing indicators and split shot most of the time, you'll want to go with a line that's got a heavy tip section, like Rio InTouch Trout/Steelhead Indicator fly line. A standard WF line just lacks the weight you need to comfortably handle all of that gear on your leader.


----------



## BAMF44 (Dec 25, 2017)

Thanks all for the info. Hoping to get out and try it pretty soon.


----------



## Bwana J (Sep 12, 2010)

One word of warning, after you hook and land your first steelhead your gonna be hooked for life. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Orange crystal meth with flash has been good lately. Have ur wife pick some stuff up that looks pretty. You’ll hook up.


----------



## fishing pole (May 2, 2004)

Bwana J said:


> One word of warning, after you hook and land your first steelhead your gonna be hooked for life. Good luck and have fun.


True enough. My Cortland rimfly turned into 17 various St. Croix, Scott, Redingtons, and Winstons all conveniently stored in the basement rafters


----------



## lunker23 (Jun 28, 2013)

So, some of you want to send a rookie out with a 6 weight to catch some of the Steelhead in our rivers? Some of these Steelhead can weigh close to 10 pounds and full of piss and vinegar. 
What happens when a hookup happens, he freezes and the fish runs and gets him into the backing? Now his rod doesn’t have the backbone to fight the fish and no experience in doing so. 
You’re setting this guy up for failure and potentially killing fish in the process. 
Did I ever tell you guys about the time I tried removing a wheel from my car with a pair of needle nose pliers?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

6 wt? My standard steelie rod is a 5 wt and I often use a 4 wt when I'm downsizing. Only experience will help you land a decent fish and if it takes a 7 or even a 6 wt so be it but it's all about the weakest link which most likely is the 4-6 lb leader your using and a heavy rod will
Make playing that fish that much harder. Just saying......


----------

